

San Mateo Apt  Valley Startup Hostel - freemanindia

I'd like to use my apartment in San Mateo to give startup teams from other parts of the world a chance to experience Silicon Valley culture.<p>When this batch of the iAccelerator(.org) ends in September, I'd like to invite the RedAnyway(.com) team to spend 6 months there. In the meantime I'd like to sublet the apartment to another startup.<p>I mentioned before that I'd take equity / convertible note from a YC company, from anyone else I'd prefer cash. I've been asking $1600 / mo on craigslist, but I'm negotiable. My primary goal is to have cool people there doing interesting work.<p>http://picasaweb.google.com/fcmurray/SanMateoApartment#<p>http://wheresfreeman.blogspot.com
http://twitter.com/freemanindia
http://iaccelerator.org
http://www.linkedin.com/in/freemanmurray
======
wavesplash
FYI for outsiders the main startup hubs in the area are San Francisco proper,
then the area around Palo Alto (Sunnyvale up to Menlo Park). San Mateo is a
lovely place, but you're not going to walk down the street and bump into your
startup friends like you can in South Beach or Univ Ave in Palo Alto.

~~~
catch23
I think you'll bump into more startup buddies in Mountain View than in Palo
Alto. Just visit any coffee shop in Mountain View and you'll see -- they all
look like computer labs. There might be more funded startups in Palo Alto
though.

------
toisanji
Seems like an expensive "hostel" at $53 a night.

~~~
symptic
Looks big enough to hold 2-3 people, which brings the cost to $18/night.

